# Bed time snack



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

For protein before bed:

Chopped cucumber and plain cottage cheese (big tub from tesco is best IMO). Refreshing, easy, slow release protein.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Not my cup of tea at all.

I like some prodesert from CNP and a spoon of peannut butter.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Con said:


> Not my cup of tea at all.
> 
> I like some prodesert from CNP and a spoon of peannut butter.


Ha. Now thats what I'm talking about.

Though I have been known to mix my pro pep with cottage cheese?!?!?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

250g cottage cheese and 2 matzo's crackers. lovely with a cup of tea and 2 melatonin. because it is cheese it helps to send you to sleep easier.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

mmmmmm that sounds good i will try that and let you know what i think of the taste!!!!!

Thanks for that.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I hate cheese. Exept on pizzas though


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

I go for a tub of cottage cheese with pineapple and a spoonful of peanut butter. Nice


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

estfna said:


> 250g cottage cheese and 2 matzo's crackers. lovely with a cup of tea and 2 melatonin. because it is cheese it helps to send you to sleep easier.


Sounds good might give that a go.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I go for a steak or mince with loads of butter or whatever I want, last night salmon 400g in a Italian cheese sauce.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Off season - mince n tatties or chilli with loads of cheddar grated on top 

Just now, CNP ProDessert, oh my god, I just discovered these things recently as I chanced upon a few boxes dirt cheap (exp date close).

I dont know how I am going to survive without them for my supper, prb cant afford them at full price lol!


----------



## pmhacker (Sep 28, 2008)

cottage cheese with Fiber One cereal is my favorite


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Whatever i can find followed oats and whey


----------

